# Skipper's Adventures - Week 18 Night on the Town



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures
Week 18

Gisele and Skipper have been corresponding regularly.
:lovers:

Now they are heading out for a big night on the town!

​*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Just about what we should expect from the worlds most eligible budgie batchelor...even Bond has to make time for the ladies...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Now that's fancy, I see they are going to have quite an exquisite evening!
Hopefully Sprite won't be too mad now that Skipper is going out with Gisele.


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Big spender! What a fabulous date.


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*He looks quite dapper in that hat. What a cute couple.*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Love it! and the birdie driver!


----------



## Slick&Skipper (Jul 15, 2012)

Ooohhh lala!  Wish I were one of them, so lucky to have such a fine evening outing together!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

That Skipper knows how to win a ladies heart that's for sure, :budgie:and what acute couple they make.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh Skipper you do no how to charm the ladies and to pamper your lady in a stretch limo plus sipping wine and eating chocolates..Oh and a surprise gift to. The most popular male batchelor Skipper sure knows how to treat his ladies..You should enter in the next Batchelor competition...Way to go Skipper..


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh my it seems that a big date is going on there!! I hope Skipper will tell us what happened afterwards!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jonah said:



Just about what we should expect from the worlds most eligible budgie batchelor...even Bond has to make time for the ladies...

Click to expand...

Skipper is a quite busy guy with all his adventures, but seems to be getting more interested in the ladies lately, Randy.  I guess it was inevitable.



aluz said:



Now that's fancy, I see they are going to have quite an exquisite evening!
Hopefully Sprite won't be too mad now that Skipper is going out with Gisele. 

Click to expand...

 Gisele has been doing her best to capture Skipper's interest and it appears she has finally succeeded!



SkyBluesMommy said:



Big spender! What a fabulous date.

Click to expand...

 I agree Julie! I never had dates like that. 



NanaLucy129 said:



He looks quite dapper in that hat. What a cute couple.

Click to expand...

 Thank you! Skipper loves his little top hat. 



kcladyz said:



Love it! and the birdie driver! 

Click to expand...

 Heidi, I'm impressed that you noticed the driver -- well done! :thumbsup:



Slick&Skipper said:



Ooohhh lala!  Wish I were one of them, so lucky to have such a fine evening outing together!

Click to expand...

  It would be fun, wouldn't it?



Pretty boy said:



That Skipper knows how to win a ladies heart that's for sure, :budgie:and what acute couple they make.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Cathy!



LynandIndigo said:



Oh Skipper you do no how to charm the ladies and to pamper your lady in a stretch limo plus sipping wine and eating chocolates..Oh and a surprise gift to. The most popular male batchelor Skipper sure knows how to treat his ladies..You should enter in the next Batchelor competition...Way to go Skipper..

Click to expand...

Thanks, Lyn!



despoinaki said:



Oh my it seems that a big date is going on there!! I hope Skipper will tell us what happened afterwards! 

Click to expand...

 Somehow I doubt that Skipper will be willing to offer many details, I don't think he's the type to kiss and tell. *


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

:laugh: That is just too cute for words! And the attention to detail ... the chauffeur! :laugh:

Love it!!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Ha ha I love this! :bowrofl:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


AnimalKaperz said:



:laugh: That is just too cute for words! And the attention to detail ... the chauffeur! :laugh:

Love it!!

Click to expand...

Thank you, Lynda! Only the best for Skipper. 



Frankie'sFriend said:



Ha ha I love this! :bowrofl:

Click to expand...

 Madonna, I'm glad I was able to make you smile. *


----------

